# How to "Ride Along"



## Wolfpack87 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello, I am starting my EMT-B course in about 2 months, and I'm stoked as could be. ^_^

My question is, is there a way to "ride along" on a truck before or during my training before I'm certified? I don't intend on doing anything (unless asked), but I'd like to observe and learn what I can. I know I will be doing 20hr or so of clinicals, but I want more field experience before I'm actually required to do the dirty work.

also, what other suggestions might you have for a new trainee, such as what to expect/plan for, and things that might help me in the long-run that I could start now?


----------



## Wolfpack87 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm not sure if I was clear in my question... Do they allow civilians to ride along for training purposes, or is this only something I can do during my clinicals?


----------



## rmabrey (Apr 26, 2011)

Depends on the service, Some will let "civilians" ride along, But you more than likely wont be able to do anything. I highly recommend talking to your instructor about taking on extra Clinical time. It will only help you. 

We did 16 hours in the ER and 12 on an ambulance for my basic class. I took an optional internship for another 120 hours on the ambulance and I am thankful I did.


----------



## foxfire (Apr 26, 2011)

I was able to do as much ride time as I wanted/ available to do during my basic class.  My instructor explained that there are legal issues with riding outside of a school/ EMS department contract. I would talk to your future field coordinator of the school and see what he would suggest.


----------



## Wolfpack87 (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks guys, I'll ask my instructor for all I can get.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, there are generally legal issues with riding along. What you can do, however, to prepare, if the opportunity presents itself, is obtain Healthcare provider-level CPR certification, as it's almost always a pre-requisite for riding. Consider also obtaining whatever formal training you can find on HIPAA, OSHA procedures, both likely accessible online somewhere. 

Good Luck!
D


----------



## Chief Complaint (Apr 27, 2011)

Lol at your avi.

I second the notion to request more clinical hours during your Basic class.  The more calls that you can go on, the better, doesnt matter what your role is on the ambulance.


----------



## live2help (May 3, 2011)

*looking into doing the same thing*



emt.dan said:


> Yeah, there are generally legal issues with riding along. What you can do, however, to prepare, if the opportunity presents itself, is obtain Healthcare provider-level CPR certification, as it's almost always a pre-requisite for riding. Consider also obtaining whatever formal training you can find on HIPAA, OSHA procedures, both likely accessible online somewhere.
> 
> Good Luck!
> D



Since I was thinking about this same thing I looked up getting HIPAA and OSHA training online. I'm a little skeptical though. Apparently no organization is certified, approved or authorized to conduct HIPAA training. It seems to be the same for OSHA. So it may be helpful to you in general, but I'm not sure if the Ambulance company/hospital will recognize it.  *I'm a total newbie though* and more just posing the question than saying anything outright. Thoughts?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 5, 2011)

I know the service here allows civilian ride alongs. As does the fire service. You just have to sign a waiver.  Contact your local company and see what they say.


----------



## powerdef (May 15, 2011)

Go knock on doors and ask.  Make sure you know how to take and give a full set of vitals before you go.  We have ride alongs ride with us and we will let them do assessments and take vitals if they are comfortable as long as it's not a critical call and will help them along the way.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 15, 2011)

I was able to do an observation ride with a 911 service before I even decided to get my basic. It was in fact this ride out that finally clinched my decision to do it. You won't be able to do much on one of these rides but if you can find a place that allows it I would recommend it.

P.S. If you are given a choice on doing the day time shift or night shift pick the day shift. You're going to want to ask questions and medics tend to get grumpy on late shifts


----------



## feldy (May 15, 2011)

every place is different. One of the places i did rides did not make me sign anything...and yet they let me do and they taught me the most. Other places i did rides with made me sign a bunch of stuff and barely let me do anything (and at that point i was fully certified just trying to pick up some extra clinical hours b/c i felt that i needed more experience.

Be as active as they let you but dont jeopardize the company by doing something they told you not to do (obviously) even if you already did that something in class and know how to do it.


----------



## Strokin&SmokinGirl97 (May 18, 2011)

I would get on a volunteer department if you could, i was able to join as an attendent/cadet before i had my emt-b and turned 18, and i could asssit the emt, it offered alot of experience and knowledge before i went through class.


----------



## flyfisher151 (May 24, 2011)

I second that! When I became interested, my medic neighbor said "join the volunteer fire dept". I did and the contacts are invaluable. Already been offered ride alongs with EMS and getting to observe first responder calls. VERY helpful for me.


----------



## engine173351 (May 26, 2011)

The local ambulance service here actually encourages ride alongs, and I'm going to be doing one in two weeks. From what I can understand, all you have to do is sign a waiver. As somebody said, having contacts with a person on the "inside" is invaluable. I've found that out already, as the person I talked to about the ride alongs is the person I'll be riding with.


----------

